# Psi titan



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I was reading about titan legions on lexicanum and it mentions a branch that piloted something called a Psi titan. Anyone have any ideas what this is?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

They are Warlord sized Titans armed with powerful Psi-cannon. I would say they are piloted by Psykers, whose powers are amplified by the Titan itself.


----------

